# Waiting for Kittens!



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Thought i would start this since it is seeming like it may get exciting soon! I got, Ajira, my kitty last year in may. She was 6 months when i got her and was advertised as "Spayed" brought her to the vet 3 weeks ago when she started to bloat and a cat group said she may have a blockage or worms and she should be seen. A few hours later they came in to show me the "blockage" in my spayed kitty. Well, that x-ray showed 4(maybe 5, we couldn't tell) kittens! I couldn't believe it and was in total shock. The vet techs were just laughing. So I have been watching her for signs, and starting about 5hours ago, she started to scream to come inside after i put her out for dinner. She has NEVER done that. She is super quiet. She ran right down stairs and into the guest room. She is super affectionate. That is also not like her. She is normally pretty shy. She is also cleaning her self a lot, pacing around a lot, and had some white discharge. She is a beautiful polydactyl. She has extra toes on all 4 feet(24 in total) and i read it is very rare for polydactyls to have it on the back feet and even more so to have it on all feet. Excited to see what she has. I already have homes waiting for 2 of them. Working on finding another home or 2 and I will be happy!

Here is the mama to be, first one was 2 weeks ago second one was yesterday while I was attempting to put her kitty sunscreen on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A pretty cat. Miracle kittens.lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh my lol! Surprise! I hope it was not a rescue that said she was spayed... if so shame on them. And shame even if it was not a rescue for tellin stories. But baby kitties!!!! Awwwwww. Have you made her a nice soft bed in a quiet place yet? Or maybe a big box cut down some. Just a nice cozy quiet spot that she might like to be mama in/at.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! I mean, I'm sorry you end up with a big vet bill to get her spayed later, but kittens are just so sweet. Wishing her a flawless birth and healthy litter! Don't forget, cats can come into heat and conceive again just days after delivery so be careful!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh my lol! Surprise! I hope it was not a rescue that said she was spayed... if so shame on them. And shame even if it was not a rescue for tellin stories. But baby kitties!!!! Awwwwww. Have you made her a nice soft bed in a quiet place yet? Or maybe a big box cut down some. Just a nice cozy quiet spot that she might like to be mama in/at.


No, I got her off craigslist :hide: I know, bad idea. But i LOVE white cats and polydactyl was a plus. She was pretty cheap and I have male barn cats (not neutered) was gonna pass since she was female but they said that she was spayed so I got her. Last time I do that! I do have a nice little box for her. She seems to like under my bed more :haha: Silly cat.



SalteyLove said:


> How exciting! I mean, I'm sorry you end up with a big vet bill to get her spayed later, but kittens are just so sweet. Wishing her a flawless birth and healthy litter! Don't forget, cats can come into heat and conceive again just days after delivery so be careful!


Thank you! I am hoping her little kitties pay for most of it, as well as for their shots. My sister is giving me her care credit card to use. So I shouldn't have to worry about it too much. Oh no. Miss kitty is gonna be inside from now on until after she is spayed and healed up. No more kittens for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any kittens yet?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Not yet. Just took her temp maybe 5, minutes ago. 100.1
It has been between 100.9 and 100.4 these last 4 days so it is definitely a drop. Not a huge one. She is pretty much constantly cleaning herself and has some milk now. She also attacked her sister(she is actually spayed. Lol) when she walked by her. She has never done that before either. Been a long, LONG time since I have had a cat have kittens, but I think she is close?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

If you have a humane society... call about a spay neuter program. They are usually half the price. Or even call barn cat places and see if they have any deals.. i mean technically she could be a barn cat right? .


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

here kitty kitty kitty!!!! she is cute!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like a long pre-labor but all the normal changes! I would definitely expect her to get going soon!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She is acting the same as yesterday. She wants all the attention she can get! Took her temp a few minutes ago and it's at 99.8 so it looks like it is dropping! She is still eating quite a bit though and I read they stop eating 24hrs before. So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

What a surprise! She's very pretty, I can see why you wanted her! Good luck with the upcoming delivery


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

cristina-sorina said:


> What a surprise! She's very pretty, I can see why you wanted her! Good luck with the upcoming delivery


Thank you! Yes, she sure surprised me! I was in denial at first but pretty sure a bunch of kitten skeletons don't lie!

Temp before bedtime is 99.1
Getting closer! She was actually in her box too. First time she's gone in it! Will see what morning brings.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Thank you! Yes, she sure surprised me! I was in denial at first but pretty sure a bunch of kitten skeletons don't lie!
> 
> Temp before bedtime is 99.1
> Getting closer! She was actually in her box too. First time she's gone in it! Will see what morning brings.


Sounds like she's getting closer!! Mine were scoping out their "delivery suites" just prior to their big day. Hoping to see cute kitten pics soon!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Ajira - c'mon already!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What fun! I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Need kittens! :stork:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness...I just saw this! She's so pretty! I bet the kittens are here by now? I hope mamma had (or has?) a safe, healthy delivery with gorgeous polydacty kittens!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, she did! She had them at 1:20am on June 26th. Only about 30 minutes after I went to bed. She ate her food and didn't have any strange behaviors so I thought I was safe. She kept jumping on my bed, but I just put her off cause I thought she was trying to pee on me. She has done that a few times. I had a sleeping app that records sound at night. Kittens started meowing only 15 minutes after I fell asleep. I woke up about 10 minutes later to 2 kittens on the floor. 1 by the door, one right under my bed. I gathered them up and put them in her nest box she did NOT want to be in there and kept putting them on my bed. I got some puppy pads and just let them go on there between my legs. I was up until 4:30 and woke up at 6 to check them so not much sleep! She had one kitten every 30-45 minutes. What really surprised me was she had 5!! kittens. X-rays only showed 4. Unfortunately one passed away. It survived for about 5 hours. It was smaller than the others, but it also could breathe. It just kept gasping for air. The others are doing great. Mama isn't really the best. She is only in with them for 10-15 minutes and then leaves for about 40-1 hour. They are doing okay though and I think she will get the hang of it.

Firstborn(white one with dots on head)








2nd born(I woke up right after this one was born. Still attached and in its sac) it is polydactyl extra toes on all 4 paws like mama








1st and 2nd born together








3rd born








4th born (this boy/girl is big!)Doesn't have extra toes, but does have 2 extra claws. Don't think that is polydactyl though, lol.








3rd and 4th together








And here is the 5th one. He was small but I think he was fully developed. Picture was take about an hour before he passed away


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are soooooo precious! I am sorry about the tiny one thst didn't make it. ☹ But so glad the others are doing great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So cute!!!! 
My cat just had kittens!!!!
We didn't even know she was pregnant and then she was just carrying this kitten around one day.
And guess where we found them.
In my HAY


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

